# Welcher Schlammsauger???



## rednax (13. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen....

Ich hab da nen Teich, ca 3000 L mit ein paar Goldfischchen und 3 __ Wasserschildkröten drin.
Der Teich ist um die 8-10 Jahre alt, ich hab sehr viele Wasserpflanzen drin, und auch einen Filtergraben, jedoch kacken (sorry für den Ausdruck) meine __ Schildkröten alle 30 minuten, und das können selbst die besten Pflanzen nicht verarbeiten.
Jetzt hab ich vor den Grund im Herbst mal zu 50% mit einem Schlammsauger abzusaugen, und im Frühjahr den rest.
Kann mir da jemand einen guten Schlammsauger Empfehlen?
Ich hab noch keinen, und diese dinger sollen recht teuer sein. drum möchte ich auch einen guten, und brauche ein paar tipps.
Marke, etc...

danke schön


----------



## animei (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo rednex,

wenn Du einen guten brauchst, nimm eine Impeller-Pumpe. Google mal nach Sprick  oder Tapir.


----------



## KingLui (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hi 

Ich habe letztes Jahr das selbe gefragt!

Und hab mir auch einen gekauft Gardena SR2000!

Erlich gesagt hätte ich mir lieber einen leihen sollen den er steht das ganze Jahr in der
Garage und dafür war er zu Teuer.

Fahr zum nächsten Bauarkt und leih dir einen


----------



## rednax (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

ans ausleihen hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich möchte mir da lieber einen kaufen, denn ich ein paar jahren hab ich den ja auch durchs ausleihen bezahlt.
Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Gardena SR2000???
kann man da saugen und das gesäuberte Wasser fliest gleich in den teich zurück, oder ist das einer wo das wasser auffängt, und man ständig den behälter leeren muß???
danke


----------



## animei (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo rednax,

das scheint er zu sein: http://www.gardena.com/opencms/open...rodukte/Product/index.html?prod=4078500794701
Der ist wohl ähnlich wie der Pondovac mit den 2 Kammern, wenn die erste Kammer voll ist, saugt er in die zweite, währenddessen entleert sich die erste. Es ist auch ein Filtersack dabei, durch den man das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich führen kann, aber das kannst Du total vergessen. Ich hatte mir mal den Pondovac ausgeliehen, innerhalb kürzester Zeit sind die Poren des Sacks durch den Mulm total verstopft und es geht gar nichts mehr. Ich war mit dem Sauger grundsätzlich nicht zufrieden.

Als ich vor kurzem mal im Baumarkt nachfragte, was sie denn so an Schlammsaugern zum Ausleihen hätten, hieß es :"Gar keine mehr". Die Leute hätten immer nur gemeckert. Tja, ich kann's verstehen.

Ich leih mir jedes Jahr eine Impeller-Pumpe, das Problem ist, die kriegste nicht im Baumarkt.

Es gibt hier im Forum einige, die mit Pondovac, Gardena und wie sie alle heißen, scheinbar zufrieden sind, ich kann's mir nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht hat es auch was mit der Teichgröße zu tun.

Das abgesaugte Wasser zurück in den Teich zu führen kannst Du, glaube ich, grundsätzlich vergessen. Der Mulm ist so fein, wie willst Du den filtern.


----------



## rut49 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo rednax,
ich mach´s so wie Chris und leihe mir bei Badarf einen aus.
Wenn ich ca. 5-6Std. sauge, (ich mache den Teich nicht steril) bezahle ich nicht mal 10 Euro.
Da kann ich schon viele Jahre saugen, wenn ich den Anschaffungspreis denke.
Es ist übrigens ein O..e-Sauger, der seine Dienste für mich zufriedenstellend erledigt.
LG Regina


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo in die Runde,


> Vielleicht hat es auch was mit der Teichgröße zu tun


das denke ich auch!


> Da kann ich schon viele Jahre saugen, wenn ich den Anschaffungspreis denke.


auch ein gutes Argument!

Ich will diesen Herbst mein Glück einfach mal mit einem sehr feinen Kescher versuchen,
denn


> Als ich vor kurzem mal im Baumarkt nachfragte, was sie denn so an Schlammsaugern zum Ausleihen hätten, hieß es :"Gar keine mehr".


 so ist es bei mir auch. Da kann ich nicht mal ausprobieren, ob ich mit einem Schlammsauger klar käme,


> .. den er steht das ganze Jahr in der Garage...


 und da stünde ein Schlammsauger bei mir auch, vom einmaligen herbstlichen Gebrauch mal abgesehen.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## TRT (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte mir zuerst einen Pondovac2 gekauft und war sehr unzufrieden, dass dieser im abgeschaltet hat, wenn die Kammer voll war. Danach habe ich mich entschlossen einen Pondovac3 zu kaufen und habe dies getan, allerdings macht es mit diesem auch keine Freude. Am Teichgrund, ca. 1,80m, kann ich nicht saugen, da der Sauger es nicht schafft. Wenn die angesaugten Blätter, z.B. Haselnuss, nicht genug aufgeweicht sind, dann verklemmen bzw. verkleben sich diese im Sauger. Mit kleinen Ästen ist es ebenfalls so.
Ich würde nie wieder einen Teichsauger kaufen.

Heiko


----------



## Padis (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo @ all,

ich habe mir einen günstigen Schlammsauger bei Max gekauft ( etwa 129 Euro )   
Natürlich ist leihen bei 10 Euro günstiger, erstmal, die Fahrerei noch dazu. Ich weiß nicht.
Macht seine Sache sehr gut, habe ihn mit einem Surfmast auf meine Teichgrösse erweitert. 
Sonst ich ich auf der Insel sitzen und saugen. Siehe Album.
Bei 2m Saughöhe ist natürlich Feierabend. 
Den Mulm, bzw. das gefilterte Wasser auf keinen Fall zurück in den Teich. Die Närstoffe sind gelöst wie
Zuckerwasser und das kann kein mechanischer Filter schaffen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hi,

ichhabe ebenfalls den Pondovac 3 und bin zufrieden, jedoch brauche ich den kaum. Heute würde ich mir den eher leihen - aber vorher ordentlich saubermachen da Du dir sonst evtl. __ Parasiten einschleppen könntest.

Wenn du kleine Steine im Teich hast, ist es allerdings recht nervig da die vorne haften bleiben und das Ansaugrohr verstopfen können.

Bedenke das Du sehr viel Wasser verlierst wenn Du saugst.


----------



## allegra (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo,
ich habe mir den Pondovac 4 gekauft und bnin sehr zufrieden. Hab allerdings noch nicht wirklich viel damit weggesaugt - und immer durch einen feinmaschigen Beutel am Auslaufstutzen das Wasser wieder retour in den Teich laufen lassen. 
*Was ist daran nun problematisch?*
Im Beutel blieb Mulm oder auch Steinchen oder Blätter. Die neue Universaldüse saugt bei kleinem Schlitz nur wenig Kies an. Mit der staubsaugerartigen breiten Düse konnte ich die Bodenplatten schön absaugen.
Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## rednax (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*



animei schrieb:


> das scheint er zu sein: http://www.gardena.com/opencms/open...rodukte/Product/index.html?prod=4078500794701
> Der ist wohl ähnlich wie der Pondovac mit den 2 Kammern, wenn die erste Kammer voll ist, saugt er in die zweite, währenddessen entleert sich die erste. .



*der mit den 2 kammern ist das jetzt der oase sauger oder der gardena?*

und danke für die zahlreichen antworten.
ich will mir halt einen kaufen, weil wenn ich einen ausleihen muß, muß ich schon 30 km fahren, um einen zu bekommen, auch hab ich etwas schiss, wegen den __ parasiten, die man durch sowas in den teich schleppen kann...


----------



## quattro77 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Egal ob Oase oder Gardena, sind baugleich und haben somit auch beide zwei Kammern (Ansaugeinheiten).
Ich selbst benutze einen Gardena SR 2000. habe den Sauger seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz, jedoch bin auch ich nicht so ganz zufrieden. Manchmal saugt er einfach nicht an oder schaltet nicht zwischen den beiden Kammern um, dann musst du ausschalten, einen Moment warten und dein Glück erneut versuchen. Allerdings kann ich sagen, das wenn er mal läuft geht das absaugen auch richtig gut. Bei mir waren 5 verschiedene Aufsätze dabei und ein Stopfen um den Auslauf zu verschliessen, dann kannst du ihn auch als normalen Wassersauger verwenden.
Jedoch muss ich sagen das das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht ganz passt. Habe ihn damals für 279€ im Webshop gekauft.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MadDog (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo Allerseits,

das mit dem Leihen ist so eine Sache, wenn was kaputt geht, hast du die Arschkarte gezogen. Außerdem ist das ausleihen ziemlich teuer. Ein Laden will 20,- € für den Tag + Pfand.
Einen teuren Sauger kaufen, habe ich keine Lust, bzw. sehe nicht ein, das Geld dafür auszugeben, wenn ich den nur ein paar mal im Jahr im benutze.
Ich habe versucht, einen gebrauchten günstig zu ersteigern, aber leider muß man die meistens abholen.
Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen günstig ersteigert für 61,- € incl. Versand. Habe diesen jetzt 2 mal benutzt und bin ganz zufrieden damit - bis jetzt.
Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht.

Gruß an alle Teichfreunde

Frank


----------



## h-th (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger???*

Hallo rednax,

animei hat recht ! Es gibt nur eine vernünftige Variante..und das ist eine Impellerpumpe mit einer vernünftigen Saugglocke und Teleskopstange (für größere Teiche). Es gibt Saugglocken, die auch für Kiesböden verwendet werden können. Eine Impellerpumpe kann auch kleinere Steine fördern ohne zu verstopfen (wobei ein Steinabscheider zwischen Saugglocke und Pumpe besser ist). Es macht aber absolut keinen Sinn das mit dem Schlamm abgesaugte Wasser wieder in den Teich zu fördern, da Nährstoffe in dem Schlammwasser gelöst sind und die feinen Schwebstoffe von keinem Filter zurückgehalten werden und somit wieder in den Teich gelangen für die nächste Algengeneration. Es sei denn, man fördert das abgesaugte Schlammwasser über einen Vliesfilter in den Teich zurück. Das ist aber sehr aufwendig und ausserdem ist es Gut und vernünftig ab und zu frisches Wasser dem Teich zuzufügen.
Ich habe am letzten Wochende meinem Schwimmteich mit einer Impellerpumpe abgesaugt und das Schmutzwasser auf meien Blumenbeete und Wiese im Garten verteilt. Danach habe ich meinen Teich (Ca 38000 l) mit ca. 7000 l frischem Wasser nachgefüllt. Das war für meinen Teich und die Fische darin sicherlich eine Gute Sache.

Gruß h-th


----------

